# Road bike help



## NickTB (Feb 4, 2007)

Morning all.

I'm 48, and I have always ridden mountain bikes/hybrids. After my last experience with a mountain bike (Trek 4500) I have decided I'd like to try a road bike. 
Now, my question is this. I have around £300 to spend (I was thinking of looking on Gumtree for a bargain) but I have NO IDEA on how the gears work, or the geometry of a road bike!

Are they difficult to ride? I always use the gears on a bike, And I'm a little concerned I'll get totally confused!

Any words of encouragement or information will be gratefully received!

Cheers,

Nick


----------



## Dave50 (Mar 14, 2013)

I moved over from MTB to road about 2 years ago, and have only ridden my MTB about 5 times in that period. If you get into it be prepared for your bank account to take a hit
Buying second hand you will probably get the best bang for buck, but if you would rather have new try merlincycles.com own bike at around £300 or Btwin from decathlon, both have had very good reviews.

As for the gears, they are all work differently depending on the manufacturer, but if you stick with shimano or SRAM, you will be fine.

You really need to test ride one first to see if it fits, but as a general rule if you ride a med MTB, you will prob need a medium road bike. You won't believe how much faster a road bike is, and they are easy to ride.

Look at getting a compact over a tripple

If you want anymore info, just pm me

Dave


----------



## NickTB (Feb 4, 2007)

Dave50 said:


> I moved over from MTB to road about 2 years ago, and have only ridden my MTB about 5 times in that period. If you get into it be prepared for your bank account to take a hit
> Buying second hand you will probably get the best bang for buck, but if you would rather have new try merlincycles.com own bike at around £300 or Btwin from decathlon, both have had very good reviews.
> 
> As for the gears, they are all work differently depending on the manufacturer, but if you stick with shimano or SRAM, you will be fine.
> ...


Thanks mate.

With regard to sizing, I'm 6.1 and usually have a L or even XL in some cases. Are you saying to drop down a size?


----------



## k10lbe (Jun 10, 2009)

I'm looking at getting a road bike on cycle to work!

But never had one before is it worth getting a budget one or jumping in and buying something decent?

Can have upto 1k on c2w but is it worth it?

Looking at the carrera / boardman


----------



## NickTB (Feb 4, 2007)

Dave50 said:


> I moved over from MTB to road about 2 years ago, and have only ridden my MTB about 5 times in that period. If you get into it be prepared for your bank account to take a hit
> Buying second hand you will probably get the best bang for buck, but if you would rather have new try merlincycles.com own bike at around £300 or Btwin from decathlon, both have had very good reviews.
> 
> As for the gears, they are all work differently depending on the manufacturer, but if you stick with shimano or SRAM, you will be fine.
> ...


Huh??! :lol:


----------



## Dave50 (Mar 14, 2013)

No, it's usually the same for both, but if you are between sizes on a MTB it will be a bit more difficult. The only thing I can suggest is if you know some one with a road bike ride theirs, and if it fits, use the geometry against other manufactures to determine your size. Or go into your local bike shop and see what they have to say. Merlin is in Leyland if that's close to you.

Dave


----------



## NickTB (Feb 4, 2007)

Cheers Dave, I re-read your post and got what you were saying re size.


----------



## Dave50 (Mar 14, 2013)

Compact chain set has two rings on the front and a tripple has three 

It's a difficult one k10, as if you get into it, you should of gone dear, but most people ride them a few times, and then are left to gather dust. The boardman is a better bike


Dave


----------



## NickTB (Feb 4, 2007)

Dave50 said:


> Compact chain set has two rings on the front and a tripple has three
> 
> It's a difficult one k10, as if you get into you should of gone dear, but most people ride them a few times, and then are left to gather dust. The boardman is a better bike
> 
> Dave


D'oh! I'm sure I'll drive you mad with a PM or two mate.

cheers,

Nick


----------



## k10lbe (Jun 10, 2009)

I thought that, if I didn't get into it I'd just sell it !
Which would you recommend?


----------



## Beancounter (Aug 31, 2006)

Nick, size wise, at 6'1", it all depends on the brand, but I'd say you'll need a 58cm or maybe even a 60cm frame, depending on your preference to sit up/stretch out.

As above, the cycle to work (c2w) scheme is a good one if you can use it, means you can finance a £1,000 bike over 12 months with it costing you about £50 per month due to the tax break.

2nd hand will definitely get you more for your money, just need to find an honest seller. Shimano gears (tiagra, or even better 105) are good. To give you an idea, I recently sold my entry level BMC road bike for £500 on ebay, it had shimano 105 gears, chainset and brakes and if I'm honest I would have taken £300 under auction, but I had a BIN price and someone snapped it up 

Names to go for, Cannondale (you might get lucky) Boardman, BMC, Ribble, Felt, actually there are loads


----------



## Dave50 (Mar 14, 2013)

Boardman has a better reputation than carrera, and have a good spec for the price. I assume that you are getting from halfords, go and sit on them both to see which feels best. I paid £30 to test ride my current bike, to make sure it was right for me.

Dave


----------



## Dave50 (Mar 14, 2013)

NickTB said:


> D'oh! I'm sure I'll drive you mad with a PM or two mate.
> 
> cheers,
> 
> Nick


Feel free 

Dave


----------



## Tricky Red (Mar 3, 2007)

The Btwin Triban 3 was a hell of a bike in 2012 form, but the 2013 version has lost a lot of the good components. Just be careful of what you are looking at. 

2012 is Red and 2013 is white


----------



## PTR101 (Jun 14, 2013)

I've had my Cannondale Road bike now for two years, and now average about 80 - 100 recreational miles per week on it i.e not commuting. 

My advice to anyone would be to ignore places like Halfords. Get yourself down to a proper bike shop, and speak to the experts.

I was convinced by reading online guides that I needed a 58cm frame, but after 10 minutes talking with the guy in my local bike shop (Pauls Cycles n Dereham) it turned out I needed a 56cm.

You may be able to get a slightly better deal online, but if you don't have the experience of setting up a new bike, torquing up the handle bars or installing the pedals etc, it's best to leave it to the experts!

I bought my bike to use as a general run around, and cycling quickly turned into my favourite hobby!

If you get hooked, and are looking to get into it properly, i'd recommend the first thing you get is some clipless pedals and cycling shoes! I couldn't believe how much difference my shoes made to my cycling!


----------



## Beancounter (Aug 31, 2006)

^^^ Some sound advice there, especially about a local bike shop over halfrauds etc :thumb:


----------



## A210 AMG (Nov 8, 2008)

As above,

I would go to a smaller shop and see what you suit what they say. I'm also not convinced you will need a 58 or 60cm as all frames are different.

I'm been into cycling years ago and did Time trials, then left it for about 15 years (although still have a mtb) for riding to work etc. 

My Dads well into his bikes and some of his are worth as much as a good car. Last yr in France I used his to do a circuit of a lake (around 26 miles) it was like riding a Ferrari. Its a carbon Colnago with campag record carbon groupset....its bl88dy lovely.

So much so I want to get back in to it again (watching the tour helps) in my younger days I've done most of the cols they go up 


Anyway my search on the bay, bike radar, gum tree I would recommend Boardman as price for equipment you will find hard to beat.

I've also looked at some specialised and also the lover end colnago or cannondale but your looking at most of the money going on the frame (with a colnago) so lower spec bits..

Bike radar is pretty good and £300 possible a tad more will get you a nice boardman bike


----------



## NickTB (Feb 4, 2007)

Thanks,

I can't seem to be able to access the Bike Radar classifieds even though I joined...


----------



## zed3 (Dec 24, 2007)

Beancounter said:


> Nick, size wise, at 6'1", it all depends on the brand, but I'd say you'll need a 58cm or maybe even a 60cm frame, depending on your preference to sit up/stretch out.
> 
> As above, the cycle to work (c2w) scheme is a good one if you can use it, means you can finance a £1,000 bike over 12 months with it costing you about £50 per month due to the tax break.
> 
> ...


i'm 6ft and ride a 56cm frame


----------



## A210 AMG (Nov 8, 2008)

can you see this advert on bike radar?

£350 looks pretty tidy as a starter bike

http://www.bikeradar.com/forums/viewtopic.php?f=40090&t=12928781

I'm looking also...some lovely stuff but for now I'm just looking.


----------



## 47p2 (Jun 17, 2007)

zed3 said:


> i'm 6ft and ride a 56cm frame


I'm 5'7" and ride a 56cm frame

I guess it all depends on what you're used to and how you ride but I like my legs stretched when the cranks are going round.

At 6'1" I would guess that 60cm would be a good place to start trying for the OP


----------



## NickTB (Feb 4, 2007)

I had a look at one of these in Decathlon last night, and you seem to get a lot of bike for your money. I also have an offer on a Cannondale CAAD8 outstanding for a little over budget


----------



## A210 AMG (Nov 8, 2008)

The frame geometry is not the same on each bike you need to check the sizing charts,

A lot of the sloping tubes bike (which most are now) can differ from make to make.

If I was looking at a colnago 56cm slopping would suit me at 6ft 2, as that's what my days is (same height)

Btwin = for a new bike your unlikely to fine better. Its a compromise over the bits used of course, you can spend £300 on a set of brakes. However to see if you like it, and to have that 'new' feel you will find it hard to find better.

If after a year your hooked, you would probably get half your money back anyway. Or if your serious keep it as your winter hack or put it on rollers for winter months


----------



## Geordieexile (May 21, 2013)

A210 AMG said:


> The frame geometry is not the same on each bike you need to check the sizing charts,
> 
> A lot of the sloping tubes bike (which most are now) can differ from make to make


This ^^^^

I'm 6' and ride a 56cm in a Giant compact frame but a 58 in some others.
Manufacturers have different sizing for different heights owing to the wide variation in geometry. Height isn't the only measurement to consider either; some people have long legs and a shorter body for the same height. Top tube length is therefore important so adopt a riding position with the correct saddle height and look at how much of the front wheel you can see when holding the handles. You can adjust the length of the bike slightly with a new stem but don't overlook this, especially if you're packing in the miles. The true test of a bike that fits is whether you get aches and strains after you do some miles because your riding position is pants.


----------



## NickTB (Feb 4, 2007)

A slightly worrying point for me. I assume (wrongly I hope) that correct sizing on a bike equals a bike above and beyond my budget? For example, the Triban I saw yesterday, would Decathlon go to the lengths of measuring me correctly? Or would it be a case of money in the till customer out of the door?


----------



## NickTB (Feb 4, 2007)

Can get this tomorrow

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/cannondal...1167831547?pt=UK_Bikes_GL&hash=item2a2e71b9fb

For £420. Anyone have any experience of these?


----------



## NickTB (Feb 4, 2007)

Well I bought the Cannondale and all I can say is wow! What a difference! I shaved nearly 7 minutes off my best time on my regular route. So light and fast it's ridiculous. And a bargain. It's literally covered 10 miles since it was bought and stored in an attic since! 
Really need to get set up on it though. The geometry and saddle position is totally different from my mountain bikes.


----------



## brian245 (Nov 20, 2007)

NickTB said:


> Well I bought the Cannondale and all I can say is wow! What a difference! I shaved nearly 7 minutes off my best time on my regular route. So light and fast it's ridiculous. And a bargain. It's literally covered 10 miles since it was bought and stored in an attic since!
> Really need to get set up on it though. The geometry and saddle position is totally different from my mountain bikes.


Difference in riding a mountain bike and a road bike on a hard surface is like night and day and I can easily see how you saved 7 minutes on your normal ride.


----------



## NickTB (Feb 4, 2007)

brian245 said:


> Difference in riding a mountain bike and a road bike on a hard surface is like night and day and I can easily see how you saved 7 minutes on your normal ride.


So true! It actually makes me want to get out there and do more


----------



## PTR101 (Jun 14, 2013)

Glad you got the Cannondale, that's the exact same bike I have. It's done me proud for 2 years now!


----------



## NickTB (Feb 4, 2007)

It's an awesome piece of kit for a beginner!


----------



## brian245 (Nov 20, 2007)

NickTB said:


> So true! It actually makes me want to get out there and do more


I use my mountain bike during the winter when I am out less often and doing shorter rides in more sheltered areas and pathways, rather than the open road, as it seems to be more of a 'workout' than if I was on my road bike.
Mind you, any nice day and the road bike comes out as it is just sooo much nicer to ride


----------



## Beancounter (Aug 31, 2006)

That's a great bike, the CAAD's are superb. 
Also gives you a little scope if you wanted to get into it more and upgrade a few components as you're starting with a good level frame. :thumb:


----------



## NickTB (Feb 4, 2007)

Beancounter said:


> That's a great bike, the CAAD's are superb.
> Also gives you a little scope if you wanted to get into it more and upgrade a few components as you're starting with a good level frame. :thumb:


This was the advice that was given to me. For £100 more than the B'Twin, I would get a good frame that's upgradable should I decide I want to continue riding :thumb:


----------



## dean j (Mar 30, 2007)

Good buy mate. I ride a caad10 and it's a good bike out the box. I haven't done many miles on mine in the last month due to a bit of a back problem, but I popped out to test the back out and it's a great feeling getting back out there. 

Need to get myself out much more. Supposed to be doing the Prudential ride 100 on the 4th August. Not ready for that at all!


----------



## Barchettaman (Dec 16, 2007)

Nice bike, good price.
I would suggest you take the orange spoke reflectors off.
People will say the Sora groupset needs ´upgrading´. Ignore them.
Enjoy your nearly-new bike.


----------

